# Owners Time in St. Martin????



## fletchccc (Jul 7, 2009)

We have an experienced crew looking to bareboat the week of March 20th to the 27th in St. Martin.
Looking for a catamaran but will consider others as well.
THANKS!


----------



## psstudio (Oct 7, 2013)

We have a 44 Cat avail in either...and would be willing to sell a week. Please contact me via private messages to discuss. Thanks


----------

